# 9.1 RELEASE buildworld failure



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 4, 2012)

All,

I tried compiling 9.1-RELEASE on a currently fine 9-STABLE machine. Created a new /usr/src directory and svn-ed it from the svn0-west repository. The machine is a Core2 Duo and I've selected 'prescott' for the CPU. All of this worked fine for the last STABLE compile but today *make buildworld* give this. I can't decipher the error message. I have installed clang from ports after the first failure but no change.

thanks for clues,

s-a


```
spender [102] [3] [/usr/src]# make buildworld
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build started on Mon Dec  3 15:57:46 MST 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
--------------------------------------------------------------
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/lib
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.groff.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.include.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/include >/dev/null
ln -sf /usr/src/sys /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  VERSION="FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE i386 900505"  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  -m /usr/src/share/mk TARGET=i386 TARGET_ARCH=i386" make -f Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=900505  SSP_CFLAGS=  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE -DNO_SHARED  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF -DEARLY_BUILD legacy
===> tools/build (obj,includes,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/tools/build created for /usr/src/tools/build
cd /usr/src/tools/build; make buildincludes; make installincludes
rm -f .depend
CC='clang,' mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include /usr/src/tools/build/dummy.c
/usr/bin/mkdep: clang,: not found
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/tools/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
                                                                                                                                                      spender [103] [3] [/usr/src]#
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2012)

```
CC='clang,'
```

has a comma but should not.  Use CPUTYPE?=core2 for a Core 2.

Also, it's not necessary to create /usr/src.  svn will create it.


----------



## iceblood (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you 8.x -> 9.1?

```
gw2# uname -a
FreeBSD xxxxx 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
gw2# where clang
/usr/bin/clang
gw2#
```


```
gw1# uname -a
FreeBSD xxxxx 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #2: Thu Nov 24 13:15:32 CST 2011     xxxxxxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL_PF_IPSEC  amd64
gw1# where clang
gw1#
```


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 4, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> ```
> CC='clang,'
> ```
> 
> ...



Wblock,

Thanks for the correction on CPU. As for the comma, I saw that earlier but I don't know where it is being created/added. It looks like it's something built on the fly by a script and the script has this bug in it. I'll copy an untouched make.conf to /etc/ and see what happens but I'm not hopeful. A 'make buildkernel' runs long enough that I think it will be OK when I need it.

Thanks,

s-a


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 4, 2012)

iceblood said:
			
		

> Do you 8.x -> 9.1?
> 
> ```
> gw2# uname -a
> ...



No, this is on a 9-STABLE box.

```
spender [159] [8] [/usr/src]# uname -a
FreeBSD spender.blah.com 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Thu Apr  5 14:52:43 MDT 2012    sa@spender.blah.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386 
spender [160] [8] [/usr/src]#
```

I just re-svn-ed it to a new empty /usr/src.

```
auden [105] [8] [/u1/src]$ svn update
Updating '.':
At revision 243851.
auden [106] [8] [/u1/src]$
```

This rev matches the rev on my machine at home, which compiles fine. Same error. Something in a config file. I'm giving up for now. Tired. Thanks for the reply.

s-a


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the way you are attempting to do it is insufficient and only a partial solution, as you are ignoring c++ and cpp. Try placing in /etc/make.conf:

```
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
```
Some light reading is available here:  http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35926


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 4, 2012)

*SOLVED: 9.1 buildworld failure*

I believe I have it. This morning in my email was a post referring to /etc/src.conf. Now, in all my time with FreeBSD I can't recall a single instance where I've messed with it. /etc/make.conf lots, but never src.conf. So I checked it out:

```
# 2012-05-22
# These are AMD64 defaults but they're
# here so I remember this file.
#------------------------------
CC=clang,
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
#------------------------------
```

How about that! The stamp is

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  184 May 22  2012 /etc/src.conf
```

thanks Wblock (all of you, really), you had it but I just didn't know where to look. Just got in to work but I'm assuming this is fixed.

s-a


----------

